# Dr. Deneka and Mr. Chew



## shesulsa

The yin and yang personalities in one being have been centerpieces on MartialTalk forums for a while now.  That unmistakeable avatar owned by the ultimate blamee will be remembered for ... decades at least.  

Here are 20 questions for Mr. Chew.  We can only hope he answers them without tearing up the page.  Perhaps, when he's done, we can find the calmer, sweeter (cough cough) side of his personality, the fine Lisa Deneka.

Note: These questions were sent to Chew three weeks ago and we're hoping he hasn't fallen victim to the recent pet food contamination scandal.

===========================================

Mr. Chew:  20 questions:


1.  How did you hear about MartialTalk.com?

2.  How long have you been a member here?

3.  How do you manage to type with those little paws?

4.  What's it like being an illustrious staff member of MartialTalk.com?

5.  Do you enjoy volunteering in general, or are you dedicated to a few causes and what would those be?

6.  What's it like supervising a volunteer staff of such varietal styles?

7.  Mr. Chew, you appear cute yet vicious and there have been rumors as to your ferocity.  What have you to say about this?

8.  How does having four legs affect your martial arts training?

9.  Describe your training regimine.

10.  What's your favorite food?

11.  How old are you?

12.  Is there a Mrs. Chew?

13.  There have been rumors about Tom Cruise trying to recruit you to scientology.  Your response?

14.  Have you ever thought about the space program?

15.  I've read that you like guns, is that true?

16.  What's your favorite firearm?

17.  Do you compete at all?

18.  Do you have to have rifles specially made to accommodate your ... paws?

19.  Who do you respect most in the world of Martial arts?

20.  Any last words for everyone?


----------



## Lisa

Note: These questions were sent to Chew three weeks ago and we're hoping he hasn't fallen victim to the recent pet food contamination scandal.

===========================================

Mr. Chew:  20 questions:




> 1.  How did you hear about MartialTalk.com?



Here about it?   I am omnipotent, I have always known about it.



> 2.  How long have you been a member here?



I am no member, I am but a figment of they frightening imagination of she-whos-fault-it-is. 



> 3.  How do you manage to type with those little paws?



I learned it on the STR33T. :lfao:



> 4.  What's it like being an illustrious staff member of MartialTalk.com?



Its fun striking fear in everyone.



> 5.  Do you enjoy volunteering in general, or are you dedicated to a few causes and what would those be?



I don't volunteer.  I do it for the kibbles and bits, Baby!



> 6.  What's it like supervising a volunteer staff of such varietal styles?



MA sucks, I don't know why they all just don't quit! :uhyeah:



> 7.  Mr. Chew, you appear cute yet vicious and there have been rumors as to your ferocity.  What have you to say about this?



My viciousness comes from many years of training.  Don't ask me about it cause it is far too leathal for anyone to handle.



> 8.  How does having four legs affect your martial arts training?



Four times the power.



> 9.  Describe your training regimine.



Sorry, but I would have to then kill you.  The secret of my abilities can only be passed down from generation to generation of fluffy white canines.



> 10.  What's your favorite food?



oooOOOOOooo...I love everything Emeril Laggasse cooks.  Kreth too, he has some mighty fine recipes.



> 11.  How old are you?



Old enough to know better, young enough to still kick some ***.



> 12.  Is there a Mrs. Chew?



Well actually, yes.  You will meet her shortly as I am away on business next month.  Her name is Franca.  Be nice to her, she is a really *****! :lfao:  get it...she is a dog...hahahahahaha, I slay me. 



> 13.  There have been rumors about Tom Cruise trying to recruit you to scientology.  Your response?



Has anyone seen Tom lately?...didn't think so...'nuff said.



> 14.  Have you ever thought about the space program?



The space program has approached me.  Until they realise the err in their ways and make me commander of a mission, they will have to wait.



> 15.  I've read that you like guns, is that true?



Absolutely, easy to carry when you are as furry as I am.



> 16.  What's your favorite firearm?



hmmm...that is a hard one.  Damn.  All guns are good.  Never enough guns.



> 17.  Do you compete at all?



I am in the middle of a lawsuit with the SFC as they apparently have a stipulation against canines competing.  They are just skeeeerred I will kick their asses.



> 18.  Do you have to have rifles specially made to accommodate your ... paws?



pssshhhh...who needs special treatment?  That is for the weak.



> 19.  Who do you respect most in the world of Martial arts?



Elvis.



> 20.  Any last words for everyone?





Anyways...I should really thank my good friend who made me the first chew avatar.  I miss him horribly and I hope he is winning his battles with his demons.  Chew and all his personas are still here in his honor.


----------



## Lisa

Any other questions?


----------



## terryl965

I have one for mr Chew die or wet food is best for the digested system?


----------



## Lisa

terryl965 said:


> I have one for mr Chew die or wet food is best for the digested system?




Well...Steak is best for the digestive system, at least mine.  But if I had to choose it would be dry...wet food well lets just say you wouldn't wanna be around me! :fart:


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> Well...Steak is best for the digestive system, at least mine. But if I had to choose it would be dry...wet food well lets just say you wouldn't wanna be around me! :fart:


I completly understand


----------



## bluemtn

I have one...  What do you like to do, when you're not busy being Lisa's avatar, training, or shooting?


----------



## Lisa

tkdgirl said:


> I have one...  What do you like to do, when you're not busy being Lisa's avatar, training, or shooting?



Both!

Training is shooting, shooting is training.  You to have a variety, otherwise your MA will just SUCK! :lfao:


----------



## bluemtn

Lisa said:


> Both!
> 
> Training is shooting, shooting is training. You to have a variety, otherwise your MA will just SUCK! :lfao:


 

Well, actually- I meant outside of that.


----------



## Lisa

tkdgirl said:


> Well, actually- I meant outside of that.



Oh...heh heh...

Is there anything else?


----------



## tshadowchaser

May I be so bold as to ask what are you looking at to make your eyes so big


----------



## Lisa

tshadowchaser said:


> May I be so bold as to ask what are you looking at to make your eyes so big



LUNCH!

oh...wait..can I change my answer.

I think it was penguins, actually.  Yummy Yummy Penguins.  The ninja kind are the best.


----------



## MJS

How does Chew deal with some of the rather interesting members that we have here??  I mean, there are some that just don't seem to understand our inthread warnings, and then we have those people that come here just to stir the pot.


----------



## Lisa

MJS said:


> How does Chew deal with some of the rather interesting members that we have here??  I mean, there are some that just don't seem to understand our inthread warnings, and then we have those people that come here just to stir the pot.



I think we should be taking advantage of my rather large teeth. :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa

_*NOTE:  THREAD MOVED FROM STAFF AREA TO OPEN FORUM - COMEDY CAFE*_


----------



## MJS

Its been rumored that Mr. Chew doesn't take any ****, and is a straight shooter.  Does he have a softer side to him?


----------



## Lisa

MJS said:


> Its been rumored that Mr. Chew doesn't take any ****, and is a straight shooter.  Does he have a softer side to him?



Soft?!  Soft?!  Me?  NEVER!  Soft is for he weak.  The enemy takes advantage of the soft.  Take no prisoners!  Unless they give me a cookie.


----------



## shesulsa

Lisa said:


> Soft?!  Soft?!  Me?  NEVER!  Soft is for he weak.  The enemy takes advantage of the soft.  Take no prisoners!  Unless they give me a cookie.


Okay, Mr. Chew, here's a biiiiiiiiig cookie!  Now can we talk to Lisa? Is she in there? Hello-o??


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:


> Okay, Mr. Chew, here's a biiiiiiiiig cookie!  Now can we talk to Lisa? Is she in there? Hello-o??



I am here...I am the calm to chew's storm.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Like that will last long  we know who the dominate personality really is


----------



## Ceicei

MJS said:


> we have those people that come here just to stir the pot.



...as long as whatever they're stirring in that pot is food for Chew!!!


----------



## Lisa

tshadowchaser said:


> Like that will last long  we know who the dominate personality really is



umm..huh?  whatever do you mean? :angel:



Ceicei said:


> ...as long as whatever they're stirring in that pot is food for Chew!!!



Damn Straight!  Trouble makers are nothing but Chew Food!


----------



## shesulsa

Same 20 questions for Ms. Lisa.


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:


> Same 20 questions for Ms. Lisa.



I abstain to protect the innocent.


----------



## shesulsa

Lisa said:


> I abstain to protect the innocent.


:lfao:

Yah! Well! When you find someone around here who's innocent, you lemme know; in the meantime ... the 20, please.


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:


> :lfao:
> 
> Yah! Well! When you find someone around here who's innocent, you lemme know; in the meantime ... the 20, please.



The 20 don't apply to me, for I have no paws, only two legs and I am not cute and ferocious.  But I do think Elvis was an awesome MAist! :lfao:

Now, any more questions for Chew?


----------



## morph4me

I have one

Chew, can you convince Lisa to answer the same questions you did?


----------



## Lisa

morph4me said:


> I have one
> 
> Chew, can you convince Lisa to answer the same questions you did?



Nope.  She can be really stubborn when she wants to.


----------



## shesulsa

All right, Doctor, I've modified the questions to suit you better.



> Dr. Deneka, E.G. (Evil Genius)  20 questions:
> 
> 
> 1.  How did you hear about MartialTalk.com?
> 
> 2.  How long have you been a member here?
> 
> 3.  How do you manage your transformation into Mr. Chew and does the gender transformation hurt?
> 
> 4.  What's it like being an illustrious staff member of MartialTalk.com?
> 
> 5.  Do you enjoy volunteering in general, or are you dedicated to a few causes and what would those be?
> 
> 6.  What's it like supervising a volunteer staff of such varietal styles?
> 
> 7. Dr. Deneka, you appear cute yet vicious and there have been rumors as to your ferocity.  What have you to say about this?
> 
> 8.  How does having Mr. Chew as another personality affect your martial arts training?
> 
> 9.  Describe your training regimine.
> 
> 10.  What's your favorite food?
> 
> 11.  How old are you?
> 
> 12.  Is there a Mr. Deneka?
> 
> 13.  There have been rumors about Tom Cruise trying to recruit you to scientology.  Your response?
> 
> 14.  Have you ever thought about the space program?
> 
> 15.  I've read that you like guns, is that true?
> 
> 16.  What's your favorite firearm?
> 
> 17.  Do you compete at all?
> 
> 18.  Do you have to have rifles specially made to accommodate your ... left-handedness?
> 
> 19.  Who do you respect most in the world of Martial arts?
> 
> 20.  Any last words for everyone?


----------



## Lisa

> 1.  How did you hear about MartialTalk.com?



Acually I stumbled across the forum accidentally a few years back



> 2.  How long have you been a member here?



Almost three years, I think.



> 3.  How do you manage your transformation into Mr. Chew and does the gender transformation hurt?



I take the blue pill! :lfao:



> 4.  What's it like being an illustrious staff member of MartialTalk.com?



Is illustrious the same as "stupid enough to take the job"  Bob says it is. 



> 5.  Do you enjoy volunteering in general, or are you dedicated to a few causes and what would those be?



Volunteer a lot of time with the rifle club.  Enjoy it very much.  It is giving back to things I enjoy.



> 6.  What's it like supervising a volunteer staff of such varietal styles?



Supervise?  No, more like take the blame for things! 



> 7. Dr. Deneka, you appear cute yet vicious and there have been rumors as to your ferocity.  What have you to say about this?



Never believe rumors.  I am as sweet as they come. 



> 8.  How does having Mr. Chew as another personality affect your rifle training?



He stays quiet.  I give him cookies.



> 9.  Describe your training regimine.



At least twice a week.



> 10.  What's your favorite food?



Perogies.  Love them.  Never get enough of them.



> 11.  How old are you?



On a good day, early thirties.  On a bad...60. 



> 12.  Is there a Mr. Deneka?



Yup.  Fantastic man.  Crazy enough to fall in love with me. 



> 13.  There have been rumors about Tom Cruise trying to recruit you to scientology.  Your response?



Chew took care of...I mean...don't know what you are talking about.



> 14.  Have you ever thought about the space program?



The one thing I have always wanted to do is see the world from space.



> 15.  I've read that you like guns, is that true?



uh huh



> 16.  What's your favorite firearm?



My very pretty Feinwerkbau air rifle.



> 17.  Do you compete at all?



Every chance I get



> 18.  Do you have to have rifles specially made to accommodate your ... left-handedness?



Yes, funny story though.  Left handed rifles are more expensive.  However, I realised last month that truly I didn't need one as I cocked the gun with my right hand!  I could have easily bought a used gun and switched the grip! :lfao:  



> 19.  Who do you respect most in the world of Martial arts?



Elvis.  It's one thing me and chew agree on.



> 20.  Any last words for everyone?



Everyone needs to know that Chew is a good puppy, he is just misunderstood.  Kinda like me!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Lisa said:


> I am no member, I am but a figment of they frightening imagination of she-whos-fault-it-is.


 

Interesting

But not exactly sure if this is just a ploy to get me out of my bunker so I am staying put....

YOU CAN'T FOOL ME MR CHEW!!!!


----------



## morph4me

Xue Sheng said:


> Interesting
> 
> But not exactly sure if this is just a ploy to get me out of my bunker so I am staying put....
> 
> YOU CAN'T FOOL ME MR CHEW!!!!


 
He has a rifle, he doesn't need to get you out of your bunker, just stick your head up a little, be very careful, especially if you see a little red dot anywhere near you


----------



## exile

OK, here's my question. I haven't wanted to push this, but folks, we need an answer to this question... you all know that, even if you don't want to face it...

Mr. Chew...

how many people have you actually _bitten??_

...and...

...do you ever feel.... well, _bad_ about it?


----------



## Lisa

exile said:


> OK, here's my question. I haven't wanted to push this, but folks, we need an answer to this question... you all know that, even if you don't want to face it...
> 
> Mr. Chew...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many people have you actually _bitten??_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about, I am a good puppy... just misunderstood. :angel:
> 
> ...and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...do you ever feel.... well, _bad_ about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define, feel bad?
Click to expand...


----------



## exile

Lisa said:


> exile said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, here's my question. I haven't wanted to push this, but folks, we need an answer to this question... you all know that, even if you don't want to face it...
> 
> Mr. Chew...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about, I am a good puppy... just misunderstood. :angel:
Click to expand...


Whoa, boy, hey, no argument... yes, you are a _GOOD_ puppy... I know that , we know that, lemme just get up on this here table, good boy, abso_lute_ly! Hey, not a big deal, it's cool! Ooooh, look out there, isn't that a squirrel or something in your yard?.... 



Lisa said:


> ...and...
> 
> 
> 
> Define, feel bad?



Well... like, just in case you ever, _by accident_, wound up nicking someone's leg, say... you know, completely accidentally, because they were clumsy or something, getting in your way, and you, ah, drew a little blood, whatever... did it ever, mmm, _bother_ you? I mean, make you feel _sad_ that you might have openned a vein, or a femoral artery, with those shark fangs that I keep seeing in Lisa's avatar pictures of you... ? No, really, this table isn't a good place for you, wouldn't you be happier chasing that squirrel outside... please????


----------



## Lisa

Femoral arteries are fun.  They make a psshhht psshhht sound when you....umm....

ahh...what were we talking about...yeah, squirrels are fun.  I chase them all the time.

Why are you on the other side of the table? :angel:


----------



## exile

Lisa said:


> Femoral arteries are fun.  They make a psshhht psshhht sound when you....umm....
> 
> ahh...what were we talking about...yeah, squirrels are fun.  I chase them all the time.
> 
> Why are you on the other side of the table? :angel:



Uhhh... no reason! No reason at all!   Maybe... maybe you want to chase one of those squirrels you mentioned _right now!_ I sure would, if I were a good fun-loving doggy with Mako shark fangs... uh, forget that last bit, but [*LISA!!! Help me here!*]... shall we go outside and chase those rotten squirrels? You go on, Chew, I'll just stay here and help Lisa and everyone... clean up... or vaccuum...do the dishes... whatever... you just go outside... good boy...


----------



## Lisa

exile said:


> Uhhh... no reason! No reason at all!   Maybe... maybe you want to chase one of those squirrels you mentioned _right now!_ I sure would, if I were a good fun-loving doggy with Mako shark fangs... uh, forget that last bit, but [*LISA!!! Help me here!*]... shall we go outside and chase those rotten squirrels? You go on, Chew, I'll just stay here and help Lisa and everyone... clean up... or vaccuum...do the dishes... whatever... you just go outside... good boy...



Lisa is sleeping and it is raining outside.  How about we play tag? :EG:


----------



## Kreth

Lisa said:


> Kreth too, he has some mighty fine recipes.


And Chew hasn't even tried my brandy/feta steak recipe...


----------



## Lisa

Kreth said:


> And Chew hasn't even tried my brandy/feta steak recipe...



and one may find that recipe in Kreth's Korner when exactly?


----------



## Carol

exile said:


> Uhhh... no reason! No reason at all!   Maybe... maybe you want to chase one of those squirrels you mentioned _right now!_ I sure would, if I were a good fun-loving doggy with Mako shark fangs... uh, forget that last bit, but [*LISA!!! Help me here!*]... shall we go outside and chase those rotten squirrels? You go on, Chew, I'll just stay here and help Lisa and everyone... clean up... or vaccuum...do the dishes... whatever... you just go outside... good boy...




Of course Mr. Chew is always doing his part to help *take a bite out of crime*and I'm sure thats what my good friend Exile meant when he spoke.  Right...Exile???  (kick under the table) _*Right?*_


----------



## JBrainard

:lfao: 
As a big fan of Mr. Chew, it was cool to hear more about the fearsom beast. That is, if you can call him a beast. I don't exactly know what form of entity Mr. Chew is...


----------



## exile

Carol Kaur said:


> Of course Mr. Chew is always doing his part to help *take a bite out of crime*and I'm sure thats what my good friend Exile meant when he spoke.  Right...Exile???  (kick under the table) _*Right?*_



...hmmm...wha'? ...Carol, why are you kicking me?...wait, ohyeah, *RIGHT!!*. What Carol said! What would we do without our loyal faithful guardians of our domestic security, our faithful furry friends with their... their mouths full of razor-sharp...teeth... Chew, _please_ stop staring at me quite like that... Carol, could you, uh, get Chew... I mean, _Mr._ Chew... a nice big steak?_Thank_ you [in prayerful voice]... Here you go, faithful loyal crimefighting Chew...look, it's still _bloody_, isn't that _nice??!_ Yum, _yum!_......


----------



## Lisa

JBrainard said:


> :lfao:
> As a big fan of Mr. Chew, it was cool to hear more about the fearsom beast. That is, if you can call him a beast. I don't exactly know what form of entity Mr. Chew is...



Mr. Chew is a misunderstood puppy.  Kinda like the real one I have at home.


----------



## exile

Lisa, you haven't been doing... like, weird stuff with PhotoShop, eh? Like the business with the eyes, you know?... :uhohh:


----------



## Lisa

exile said:


> Lisa, you haven't been doing... like, weird stuff with PhotoShop, eh? Like the business with the eyes, you know?... :uhohh:



nope.  That is how his eyes came out when photographed.  Untouched.


----------



## exile

Lisa said:


> nope.  That is how his eyes came out when photographed.  Untouched.



Wow... that's some effect... not glaucoma or other problems with his cornea?


----------



## JBrainard

Ok people, let's get back on topic 



Lisa said:


> Training is shooting, shooting is training. You to have a variety, otherwise your MA will just SUCK! :lfao:


 
This made me wonder... Mr. Chew, what are your thoughts on Bruce Lee?


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> Mr. Chew is a misunderstood puppy.  Kinda like the real one I have at home.



Some days, Sable feels misunderstood too... of course, I had to go through quite a few pictures to find this one!


----------



## Lisa

JBrainard said:


> Ok people, let's get back on topic
> 
> 
> 
> This made me wonder... Mr. Chew, what are your thoughts on Bruce Lee?



Bruce had it all.  Including impeccable abs...something I have strived for but alas, this canine body just won't ripple like that...


----------



## JBrainard

Lisa said:


> Bruce had it all. Including impeccable abs...something I have strived for but alas, this canine body just won't ripple like that...


 
Hmm... Mr. Chew, do you do any strength training? And if so, what does it consist of?


----------



## Lisa

JBrainard said:


> Hmm... Mr. Chew, do you do any strength training? And if so, what does it consist of?



I train the spartan way.  Anything else is for Whimps!


----------



## Xue Sheng

So.... Mr Chew.... Why do you wear a mask these days?


----------



## Lisa

Xue Sheng said:


> So.... Mr Chew.... Why do you wear a mask these days?



Someone lost their liver...started blaming me cause I just happened to have fava beans and some chianti in my fridge....


----------



## Lisa

The new Chew for April.

Meet Mrs. Chew...

Mrs. "franca" Chew!


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> The new Chew for April.
> 
> Meet Mrs. Chew...
> 
> Mrs. "franca" Chew!



Uh... very nice bolts you have, Mrs. Chew!


----------



## Carol

What sort of makeup do you like Mrs. Chew?  Your eyes remind me a bit of Mimi from the Drew Carey show.


----------



## Lisa

Carol Kaur said:


> What sort of makeup do you like Mrs. Chew?  Your eyes remind me a bit of Mimi from the Drew Carey show.



Mimi and I are third cousins twice removed.  But we really don't like to talk about *THAT* side of the family...


----------



## MJS

What does Mrs Chew like to do for fun?

What is your temper like?  Are you calm and mild mannered or do you have a short fuse?

What does Mrs. Chew do to people that annoy her?

What type of MA skills, if any does Mrs. Chew have?


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> The new Chew for April.
> 
> Meet Mrs. Chew...
> 
> Mrs. "franca" Chew!


 
I'm gonna have nightmares...


----------



## Lisa

MJS said:


> What does Mrs Chew like to do for fun?



I am a beauty consultant for Mary Kay cosmetics.



> What is your temper like?  Are you calm and mild mannered or do you have a short fuse?


Oh, I am a sweetheart.



> What does Mrs. Chew do to people that annoy her?


I don't know you would have to ask them.  Can you find any?  Didn't think so...



> What type of MA skills, if any does Mrs. Chew have?


Oh I specialize in *Exile* fu and *Xue Sheng* Ryu... :jediduel:


----------



## Lisa

Drac said:


> I'm gonna have nightmares...



Her beauty does that to all men, for they can't have her.


----------



## exile

Lisa said:


> The new Chew for April.
> 
> Meet Mrs. Chew...
> 
> Mrs. "franca" Chew!



Those fangs... look very familiar... now _where_ have I seen them before... like, a little too close-up...?? 

Wait a second... it's coming to me...


----------



## Kreth

Lisa said:


> and one may find that recipe in Kreth's Korner when exactly?


I'll do you one better. The original has bleu cheese, but feta has a mellower taste.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Lisa said:


> The new Chew for April.
> 
> Meet Mrs. Chew...
> 
> Mrs. "franca" Chew!


 
Um Lisa

How do I put this delicatly?

aaaaaaa

Are you absolutely sure Mr. Chew is not a cross dresser?


----------



## Lisa

Xue Sheng said:


> Um Lisa
> 
> How do I put this delicatly?
> 
> aaaaaaa
> 
> Are you absolutely sure Mr. Chew is not a cross dresser?



Would you like me to tell him you asked that?


----------



## Drac

Drac said:


> I'm gonna have nightmares...


 


Lisa said:


> Her beauty does that to all men, for they can't have her.


 
The nightmare will would be of me HAVING her/it...


----------



## terryl965

Man Mr Chew is properlar, I want to be her friend too!!!!!!


----------



## exile

I just noticed the... the blue eyeliner... wonder how I missed it on the first viewing? Probably got distracted by the bolts... but whatever the reason, it's _very_ blue... or something _like_ blue, and sort of glowing...

...it's not radioactive by any chance, is it? :uhohh:


----------



## Kacey

exile said:


> I just noticed the... the blue eyeliner... wonder how I missed it on the first viewing? Probably got distracted by the bolts... but whatever the reason, it's _very_ blue... or something _like_ blue, and sort of glowing...
> 
> ...it's not radioactive by any chance, is it? :uhohh:



I just figured that Franca was getting her makeup, and makeup tips, from the same store as Tammy Faye Baker!


----------



## exile

Kacey said:


> I just figured that Franca was getting her makeup, and makeup tips, from the same store as Tammy Faye Baker!



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Rep for that, Kacey, as soon as you've cycled off my current list!!


----------



## bluemtn

Ya know, Franca _does_ look like Tammy Faye...  I wonder if there's a reason for that....


----------



## Xue Sheng

Lisa said:


> Would you like me to tell him you asked that?


 
Sure...what the heck...ask him, what difference could it make.... He or she, whatever the case may be, is already out ot get me anyway.


----------



## Lisa

Xue Sheng said:


> Sure...what the heck...ask him, what difference could it make.... He or she, whatever the case may be, is already out ot get me anyway.



You say it like it is a bad thing :angel:


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> You say it like it is a bad thing :angel:



It all depends on _why_ Franca is out to get Xue! :lol:


----------



## bluemtn

So, now I have a question for Mrs. Chew...

Are you you as an individual, or are you just Mr. Chews alter- ego?


----------



## Lisa

tkdgirl said:


> So, now I have a question for Mrs. Chew...
> 
> Are you you as an individual, or are you just Mr. Chews alter- ego?



Oh dear.....

Why can't Mr. Chew find true love?


----------



## exile

Kacey said:


> It all depends on _why_ Franca is out to get Xue! :lol:



It's very simple... Xue is (so far as Franca knows) primarily interested in destroying trees, rightbased on his observed behavior (hit hit, kill kill)?

And Franca has other... um... _uses_ for trees.

So Franca is out to get Xue as part of her need to keep trees available to her for, uh, those other uses.

Does this not make sense??


----------



## Shaderon

Makes perfect sense to me Exile

Mrs Franca Chew.... lovely name by the way, who IS your dentist honey?   those teeth are perfectly white!  And your hairdresser?   Do you go to a pet parlour or is it one of those wondeful places where you can take a human along and get them done too?   They are geniuses!

How are you finding it here?   Is everyone being nice to you?


----------



## Lisa

Shaderon said:


> Makes perfect sense to me Exile
> 
> Mrs Franca Chew.... lovely name by the way, who IS your dentist honey?   those teeth are perfectly white!  And your hairdresser?   Do you go to a pet parlour or is it one of those wondeful places where you can take a human along and get them done too?   They are geniuses!
> 
> How are you finding it here?   Is everyone being nice to you?



I am blessed with naturaly white teeth, thank you for the compliment.  The hair (along with makeup) I do myself, pretty good job, eh?  Thank you for calling me a genius!  

Define nice?  I think they are scared.  Have no idea why. :angel:


----------



## Xue Sheng

Lisa said:


> You say it like it is a bad thing :angel:


 
Oh no... I would never say that was a bad thing..... I FEAR NOT MR CHEW!!!

Well maybe a little....ok rather a lot actually but I would never admit that publicly



exile said:


> It's very simple... Xue is (so far as Franca knows) primarily interested in destroying trees, rightbased on his observed behavior (hit hit, kill kill)?
> 
> And Franca has other... um... _uses_ for trees.
> 
> So Franca is out to get Xue as part of her need to keep trees available to her for, uh, those other uses.
> 
> Does this not make sense??


 
EXACTLY!!!!  What he said.


----------



## JBrainard

Drac said:


> I'm gonna have nightmares...


 
I hear that...


----------



## Shaderon

Lisa said:


> I am blessed with naturaly white teeth, thank you for the compliment. The hair (along with makeup) I do myself, pretty good job, eh? Thank you for calling me a genius!
> 
> Define nice? I think they are scared. Have no idea why. :angel:


 

I have no idea why either, you seem very charming to me. You remind me of my mum..... People say I'm a bit like her.  

You do the make up yourself? I'd have thought it was a professional job for the camera. I'm very impressed, I wish I lived closer then we could get together and swap tips... :EG:


----------



## Lisa

JBrainard said:


> I hear that...



You here voices in your head?  You should get that checked out.


----------



## shesulsa

Lisa said:


> You here voices in your head?  You should get that checked out.


No,  you don't need to - it's Mr. Chew on one side of your shoulder, Lisa on the other side.


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:


> No,  you don't need to - it's Mr. Chew on one side of your shoulder, Lisa on the other side.



Yeah that Lisa, she is the devil I tell you...


----------



## JBrainard

shesulsa said:


> No, you don't need to - it's Mr. Chew on one side of your shoulder, Lisa on the other side.


 
Didn't the Son of Sam's dog tell him to go kill people?
Is there a connection here!?!
Wait, I hear a little voice barking to me... It's telling me...
HELP, HELP! I'M GOING TO _KILL._


----------



## bluemtn

shesulsa said:


> No, you don't need to - it's Mr. Chew on one side of your shoulder, Lisa on the other side.


 

She's right.  Unless, of course, they keep telling you conflicting information....


----------



## Lisa

exile said:


> You see? Contrary to general rumour, it's not alway's _Lisa's_ fault! :lol:



HEY!  Stop honing in on my territory!  I will sick Chew on You!

Plus, you don't have the smilie to prove it...so...


----------



## exile

Lisa said:


> HEY!  Stop honing in on my territory!  I will sick Chew on You!



Whoa, hey, come on, Lisagetting Chew sic'd on you is the next step _after_ banning, we all know that! I haven't been _that_ bad, have I?? :erg: :uhohh:



Lisa said:


> Plus, you don't have the smilie to prove it...so...



It's like back in the days when there were a handful of people with a gold star lording it over the peasantry... until someone else gets their own handcrafted smilie attributing blame to themselves, Lisa's gonna have a monopoly on blameworthiness... can't something be done??

Um, I see Chew smiling at me...I think it's a smile... his lips are pulled back, and my!, he has an awful lot of teeth... uh, I'll just go off and poke around in old kata threads now, if that's OK with everyone... good doggie!...Chew, what are you doing???...*LIIIIISSAAAAA!!!*


----------



## shesulsa

exile said:


> Um, I see Chew smiling at me...I think it's a smile... his lips are pulled back, and my!, he has an awful lot of teeth... uh, I'll just go off and poke around in old kata threads now, if that's OK with everyone... good doggie!...Chew, what are you doing???...*LIIIIISSAAAAA!!!*


*shakes head*

Amateur.  *slides the 'Doggie Downers' box to exile*

This is how the senior staff are still alive.  Two in the morning, two at nighttime and three when he tries to chase you down.


----------



## exile

shesulsa said:


> *shakes head*
> 
> Amateur.  *slides the 'Doggie Downers' box to exile*
> 
> This is how the senior staff are still alive.  Two in the morning, two at nighttime and three when he tries to chase you down.



Dang, why didn't I think of that?

Well, if the surgery comes out OK and I regain the use of my arms, I'll have to try throwing a few at him next time he starts fantasizing that he's The Terminator...

...no, Chew, I wasn't suggesting that you _aren't_ The Terminator... good doggy, would you like to try some of these candies that nice Shesulsa left for you?... yum, yum!!... here, have some more... whew!


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:


> *shakes head*
> 
> Amateur.  *slides the 'Doggie Downers' box to exile*
> 
> This is how the senior staff are still alive.  Two in the morning, two at nighttime and three when he tries to chase you down.



He justs spits them out.

Anyways....

I think this is a really good idea, Bob.  And I like the example you gave.  I think it clears up some of the mystery behind the infraction system.


----------



## morph4me

exile said:


> It's like back in the days when there were a handful of people with a gold star lording it over the peasantry... until someone else gets their own handcrafted smilie attributing blame to themselves, Lisa's gonna have a monopoly on blameworthiness... can't something be done??


 
Personally, I like the fact that I have somewhere to go where everything isn't my fault.:wink2:.  I think we should just continue letting it be Lisa's fault and not rock the boat.


----------



## Lisa

I moved the Chew posts from the Infraction system thread here before Bob gets angry with me for high jacking the thread


----------



## shesulsa

Lisa said:


> He justs spits them out.


This is why we put that super-fast-acting sublingual coating on them.  As soon as those babies hit his lips ... he's fine.  And yes, it tastes like chocolate.


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:


> This is why we put that super-fast-acting sublingual coating on them.  As soon as those babies hit his lips ... he's fine.  And yes, it tastes like chocolate.



Ch...Cho...CHOCOLATE!

CHOCOLATE KILLS PUPPIES!!!!!!

WWWAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

GEORGIA'S TRYING TO KILL MY PUPPYYYYYYYY!!!!!!

:wah::wah:


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> Ch...Cho...CHOCOLATE!
> 
> CHOCOLATE KILLS PUPPIES!!!!!!
> 
> WWWAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> GEORGIA'S TRYING TO KILL MY PUPPYYYYYYYY!!!!!!
> 
> :wah::wah:


Now, wait - she said it _tastes_ like chocolate - not it _contains_ chocolate!  There *is* a difference - subtle, but present.  Still, it could easily have been a Freudian slip... hmm.... remind me to keep _my_ dog away from Geo, 'k?


----------

